

Ask HN: My fb fan page has over 700k likes, what should I do with it? - davj

It's been pretty inactive for 2 years.  What would you do with it?  Anyone know what's within fb guidelines re: advertising, etc?
======
brackin
I'd love to talk about monetizing it. Link or email me andrew@brack.in? I know
a few people that have been able to do this in the page.

------
JoeCortopassi
Ask users to like facebook.com/CortopassiConsulting. What? You asked what _I_
would do with it :p

Seriously though, that's a pretty big captive audience. Do you have any
product to promote? Are they fairly engaged? I myself would love to know how
you got to that number.

------
Uffie
First of all you have to tell us what kind of public you have.

------
ohashi
How did you get so many?

------
marcomassaro
Link to fan page?

